# Blue crabs



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

At the northern point of Bokeelia there is a fishing pier. I would give them a call (+1 239-283-2244) and see if they sell the pass crabs or can tell you where to get them. There is a pay boat ramp right across from the pier and I thought I saw a sign there for bait too. Depending on moon phase and tide you can find a few out on the water too. Hope you have a productive trip.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

D and D in Matlacha usually carries them.


----------



## 5mark_n (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen I’ll try both of them


----------

